# Self Improvement



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

I was thinking today about my personal flaws and thought I'd make a post inviting other ideas to get to know the people here. Inadequacies are so much more interesting to talk about than happy clappy boasting. 

So consider this a thread for things like new year's resolutions, but more serious things that will probably last you your whole lives. I do _hope_ you have something to say because it's an unfortunate life that's lived without the goal of self improvement!

Of course, I have many things that I could make better about myself, but today I was thinking about how I have to keep trying to be less misanthropic. I'm a living contradiction in that I preach (as you've seen!) equality and opportunity and I strongly believe in collectivism and working people's empowerment, but I'm fairly anti-social and dislike the company of other people, not just because I don't find it rewarding, but because I find many human attitudes and behaviours annoying to witness and be around. I essentially want people to be able to lead better lives, but I want nothing to do with them!

This makes me sound a bit stuck-up, but then so it should - a lot of the time, I _am_ stuck-up and I'm not proud of it, so I admit it and then try to change it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I don't know where to begin with this... 

A few things I can think of:

I think I always need to work on my ability to pay attention and sustain concentration. I also think I need to work on my ability to deliver a genuine smile. Perhaps another thing, is learning how to fill my life with more meaningful activities and engagements.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Freischutz said:


> I was thinking today about my personal flaws and thought I'd make a post inviting other ideas to get to know the people here. Inadequacies are so much more interesting to talk about than happy clappy boasting.


Hehe:

"One should judge a man mainly from his depravities. Virtues can be faked. Depravities are real." -Klaus Kinski in Werner Herzog's 'Aguirre, der Zorn Gottes' (1972)

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Unfortunately, my "depravities" are of the most common type, and thus not that interesting. Antisocial/introvert guy coming from a science background and with some artistic interests.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I never learned the discipline of delayed gratification. If I had worked for myself half as hard as I work for other people, I'd still be working for myself and I'd be happy and fairly well off. I just don't have the discipline and cannot seem to acquire it.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

No excuses.
Honesty. Or more exactly, self-honesty.
Gaining the ability to look at yourself and admit not just _who_ you are, but also _why_ you're who you are. It's difficult for some to do that, because often revealing the truth about yourself (or those closest to you) can be a sad or painful experience. However it's worth it, because the reward for doing so is simple and provides all you need to be happy, complete, and at peace.
Here you are, there's all you can be, and it's truly yours for the taking.
No excuses. Be honest.

e: and always find time to stop and stroke a cat or throw a stick for a dog.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

aleazk said:


> Unfortunately, my "depravities" are of the most common type, and thus not that interesting. Antisocial/introvert guy coming from a science background and with some artistic interests.


Those are not depravities in any way.

As for me, there is room for self-improvement practically on all fronts.

Self-discipline. Get my butt off that couch and go ride a bicycle or just take a walk in the woods (much as I love nature, sometimes I simply lack the willpower to get myself out into it). Do any work I get to do as best I can, from cleaning my apartment to all my responsibilities to my employer. Get rid of the slightest trace of that Slavic "I couldn't care less as long as I don't get punished for it'" attitude. Get up earlier in the morning so I don't have to run to work.

Self-education. Read less fiction and less internet forums, and more books on history and other subjects that interest me. Get on with that Swedish that I've been wanting to learn for ages!

Willpower. Stop whining and complaining. Make the German proverb "Lerne leiden ohne zu klagen" ("learn to suffer without complaining") to my life philosophy. When I feel sad and lonely, better go listen to some music instead of crying about it to anyone whether he wants to listen or not. Stop wearing my heart on my sleeve. Become more discreet with my thoughts and feelings.

Those are the first three that come to my mind immediately, but there are many more.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(Talking too much!)


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I should socialise more - I spend far too long sitting on the sofa with headphones on!


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford (Feb 8, 2014)

Freischutz said:


> I was thinking today about my personal flaws and thought I'd make a post inviting other ideas to get to know the people here. Inadequacies are so much more interesting to talk about than happy clappy boasting.
> 
> So consider this a thread for things like new year's resolutions, but more serious things that will probably last you your whole lives. I do _hope_ you have something to say because it's an unfortunate life that's lived without the goal of self improvement!
> 
> ...


do you mean with performance of music, or are you just talking about your personality in general?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For self-improvement, I guess my posts can be made even pithier, but then there may not be any words available for posts.


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

Jonathan Wrachford said:


> do you mean with performance of music, or are you just talking about your personality in general?


Well I'm certainly not misanthropic about music, so I'm talking about personality.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I should socialise more - I spend far too long sitting on the sofa with headphones on!


What are you some kind of headphone hermit?


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I start things but don't fin


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Interestingly, I, too, was thinking about your personal flaws today. However, since you already express an unusually perspicacious insight to their nature, I'll say no more; except, that you didn't send a Christmas present this year. The Good News: you have 9 months of preparation to ensure it doesn't happen again :angel: / K


----------



## denkirk (Feb 6, 2014)

I recently began, with my wife, working in a night-shelter for the homeless one full over-night shift on a voluntary basis, it's certainly grounded us, made us realise that whatever I find overbearing and nonsensical helping those who really have nothing, no home, food, job, prospects or respect either for themselves or for others made me just slap myself and told myself that mundane problems aren't problems just daftness with no place in reality. Try it for yourself and maybe, like us, we found a home-less guy who loves his classical music, some clever folks have seen their lives turn against them but they're lovely people. One thing's for sure, appearance isn't everything, in fact, it's possibly the worst way to judge anyone.
Denis ><>


----------

